# A few Aro shots



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Another round of pics of the Aro once again-Getting along nicely with the Jardini-(for now n e how)....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

No 'drop eye' yet. Gorgeous! 
I could watch arowanas swim for hours...okay minutes...but alot of em'!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

good arrowana pics... like serra said no drop eye yet.... keep it that way


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

is that a new silver aro, how big is it?


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Where are these native? and what is Drop eye?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

SERRAPYGO said:


> is that a new silver aro, how big is it?


Sure is-
18 to 20 inch...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

eddyhead said:


> Where are these native? and what is Drop eye?


Native to south american-
Drop eye is when one of their eye starts to point downward..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

So i read that drop eye could be caused by over breeding and possibly by a fatty diet. Is this true?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> So i read that drop eye could be caused by over breeding and possibly by a fatty diet. Is this true?


Not that I have heard of-But been finding more and more documentation that this could be a cause..
But then again I dont read up on them like I should either....
It's mainly cause for searching for food in the home aquarium-
They always have to be constantly looking downward for food-
That is not the case in the wild-They are always searching top water-For bugs/insects,etc,etc.....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> So i read that drop eye could be caused by over breeding and possibly by a fatty diet. Is this true?


Not that I have heard of-But been finding more and more documentation that this could be a cause..
But then again I dont read up on them like I should either....
It's mainly cause for searching for food in the home aquarium-
They always have to be constantly looking downward for food-
That is not the case in the wild-They are always searching top water-For bugs/insects,etc,etc.....
[/quote]

So do you drop freeze dried bugs in the water to keep him looking up? Im not trying to be funny...What if you put an auto feeder and had it drop a few freeze dried bugs every few hours? Would the aro eat that often and would that be beneficial or would it foul up the water due to lack of eating?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> So i read that drop eye could be caused by over breeding and possibly by a fatty diet. Is this true?


Not that I have heard of-But been finding more and more documentation that this could be a cause..
But then again I dont read up on them like I should either....
It's mainly cause for searching for food in the home aquarium-
They always have to be constantly looking downward for food-
That is not the case in the wild-They are always searching top water-For bugs/insects,etc,etc.....
[/quote]

So do you drop freeze dried bugs in the water to keep him looking up? Im not trying to be funny...What if you put an auto feeder and had it drop a few freeze dried bugs every few hours? Would the aro eat that often and would that be beneficial or would it foul up the water due to lack of eating?
[/quote]

From time to time I feed them freeze dried krill and live crickets.....But as a rule of thumb..It wont eat that often to do something like this...

The feeder would cause a nightmare to happen I believe if one tried soemthing like that..It might work if one ran an exremely over crowded tank...And had many fish to compete for food...Then just maybe one could pull something like that off...

Some people seem to think floating a ping pong ball will work and cause the aro to constantly look upward...But I'm always afraid of the aro eating one-So I have never tried this method...

I think it all about finding the right tank mates to house with one honestly-That and providing enough room for an aro....Dont give him a reason to look down ward constantly....A few other factors can be taken into ccount here also-But honestly dont have the time to get into that discussion.....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> So i read that drop eye could be caused by over breeding and possibly by a fatty diet. Is this true?


Not that I have heard of-But been finding more and more documentation that this could be a cause..
But then again I dont read up on them like I should either....
It's mainly cause for searching for food in the home aquarium-
They always have to be constantly looking downward for food-
That is not the case in the wild-They are always searching top water-For bugs/insects,etc,etc.....
[/quote]

So do you drop freeze dried bugs in the water to keep him looking up? Im not trying to be funny...What if you put an auto feeder and had it drop a few freeze dried bugs every few hours? Would the aro eat that often and would that be beneficial or would it foul up the water due to lack of eating?
[/quote]

From time to time I feed them freeze dried krill and live crickets.....But as a rule of thumb..It wont eat that often to do something like this...

The feeder would cause a nightmare to happen I believe if one tried soemthing like that..It might work if one ran an exremely over crowded tank...And had many fish to compete for food...Then just maybe one could pull something like that off...

Some people seem to think floating a ping pong ball will work and cause the aro to constantly look upward...But I'm always afraid of the aro eating one-So I have never tried this method...

I think it all about finding the right tank mates to house with one honestly-That and providing enough room for an aro....Dont give him a reason to look down ward constantly....A few other factors can be taken into ccount here also-But honestly dont have the time to get into that discussion.....
[/quote]

EAT A Ping pong ball!!!
Wow thats a big mouth.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> So i read that drop eye could be caused by over breeding and possibly by a fatty diet. Is this true?


Not that I have heard of-But been finding more and more documentation that this could be a cause..
But then again I dont read up on them like I should either....
It's mainly cause for searching for food in the home aquarium-
They always have to be constantly looking downward for food-
That is not the case in the wild-They are always searching top water-For bugs/insects,etc,etc.....
[/quote]

So do you drop freeze dried bugs in the water to keep him looking up? Im not trying to be funny...What if you put an auto feeder and had it drop a few freeze dried bugs every few hours? Would the aro eat that often and would that be beneficial or would it foul up the water due to lack of eating?
[/quote]

From time to time I feed them freeze dried krill and live crickets.....But as a rule of thumb..It wont eat that often to do something like this...

The feeder would cause a nightmare to happen I believe if one tried soemthing like that..It might work if one ran an exremely over crowded tank...And had many fish to compete for food...Then just maybe one could pull something like that off...

Some people seem to think floating a ping pong ball will work and cause the aro to constantly look upward...But I'm always afraid of the aro eating one-So I have never tried this method...

I think it all about finding the right tank mates to house with one honestly-That and providing enough room for an aro....Dont give him a reason to look down ward constantly....A few other factors can be taken into ccount here also-But honestly dont have the time to get into that discussion.....
[/quote]

EAT A Ping pong ball!!!
Wow thats a big mouth.
[/quote]

I dont deal with small specimens-
My last aro was well over the 30 inch mark-I believe he could certainly fit a ping ball into his mouth-Might not beable to swallow it-But I believe it would get stuck....So never took the risk....

My new guy is 18 to 20 inch-So not quite as big...

But here is a 12 inch jardini yawning-One can see that a ping pong ball is close to being able to fit into his mouth-Even at only the 12 inch mark....No telling about a big boy.....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> So i read that drop eye could be caused by over breeding and possibly by a fatty diet. Is this true?


Not that I have heard of-But been finding more and more documentation that this could be a cause..
But then again I dont read up on them like I should either....
It's mainly cause for searching for food in the home aquarium-
They always have to be constantly looking downward for food-
That is not the case in the wild-They are always searching top water-For bugs/insects,etc,etc.....
[/quote]

So do you drop freeze dried bugs in the water to keep him looking up? Im not trying to be funny...What if you put an auto feeder and had it drop a few freeze dried bugs every few hours? Would the aro eat that often and would that be beneficial or would it foul up the water due to lack of eating?
[/quote]

From time to time I feed them freeze dried krill and live crickets.....But as a rule of thumb..It wont eat that often to do something like this...

The feeder would cause a nightmare to happen I believe if one tried soemthing like that..It might work if one ran an exremely over crowded tank...And had many fish to compete for food...Then just maybe one could pull something like that off...

Some people seem to think floating a ping pong ball will work and cause the aro to constantly look upward...But I'm always afraid of the aro eating one-So I have never tried this method...

I think it all about finding the right tank mates to house with one honestly-That and providing enough room for an aro....Dont give him a reason to look down ward constantly....A few other factors can be taken into ccount here also-But honestly dont have the time to get into that discussion.....
[/quote]

EAT A Ping pong ball!!!
Wow thats a big mouth.
[/quote]

I dont deal with small specimens-
My last aro was well over the 30 inch mark-I believe he could certainly fit a ping ball into his mouth-Might not beable to swallow it-But I believe it would get stuck....So never took the risk....

My new guy is 18 to 20 inch-So not quite as big...

But here is a 12 inch jardini yawning-One can see that a ping pong ball is close to being able to fit into his mouth-Even at only the 12 inch mark....No telling about a big boy.....








[/quote]

It is very hard to tell the size without a comparison. Thanks for telling me the size Its easier to comprehend now.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Not a problem Sir...


----------



## demjor19 (Oct 28, 2007)

very nice silver! i have been raising one for about 10 months now. it was 1.5" when i got it and is now 12.5". cant wait until she reaches the 20" mark.

how big is your jar? once they reach about 10-12 inches they usually will try to kill all tankmates. for some reason they become extremely aggressive.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

demjor19 said:


> very nice silver! i have been raising one for about 10 months now. it was 1.5" when i got it and is now 12.5". cant wait until she reaches the 20" mark.
> 
> how big is your jar? once they reach about 10-12 inches they usually will try to kill all tankmates. for some reason they become extremely aggressive.


Thanks-

Alls I can recommend aith your aro-
Is if it is on feeders-Get it off-Give the aro a nice varied diet.Keep the water in pristine condition-Do your scheduled water changes....And give it plenty of room...And all should contribute to growing up your aro...

My jar is roughly 12 inch-I see no aggression towards the silver or tank mates....(for now n e how)


----------



## demjor19 (Oct 28, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> very nice silver! i have been raising one for about 10 months now. it was 1.5" when i got it and is now 12.5". cant wait until she reaches the 20" mark.
> 
> how big is your jar? once they reach about 10-12 inches they usually will try to kill all tankmates. for some reason they become extremely aggressive.


Thanks-

Alls I can recommend aith your aro-
Is if it is on feeders-Get it off-Give the aro a nice varied diet.Keep the water in pristine condition-Do your scheduled water changes....And give it plenty of room...And all should contribute to growing up your aro...

My jar is roughly 12 inch-I see no aggression towards the silver or tank mates....(for now n e how)
[/quote]

yeah, that's what ive been doing. the tank gets 2 50% water changes a week and she eats FD krill, market shrimp, pellets, and chopped smelt. lately she has really been packing on the girth and growing. she has very mild DE, but not too bad yet. hopefully it doesnt worsen.

that's really cool that your jar is coexisting w/ you silver. that is usually a recipe for disaster. i hope it continues to work for you. again...very nice aros!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

demjor19 said:


> very nice silver! i have been raising one for about 10 months now. it was 1.5" when i got it and is now 12.5". cant wait until she reaches the 20" mark.
> 
> how big is your jar? once they reach about 10-12 inches they usually will try to kill all tankmates. for some reason they become extremely aggressive.


Thanks-

Alls I can recommend aith your aro-
Is if it is on feeders-Get it off-Give the aro a nice varied diet.Keep the water in pristine condition-Do your scheduled water changes....And give it plenty of room...And all should contribute to growing up your aro...

My jar is roughly 12 inch-I see no aggression towards the silver or tank mates....(for now n e how)
[/quote]

yeah, that's what ive been doing. the tank gets 2 50% water changes a week and she eats FD krill, market shrimp, pellets, and chopped smelt. lately she has really been packing on the girth and growing. she has very mild DE, but not too bad yet. hopefully it doesnt worsen.

that's really cool that your jar is coexisting w/ you silver. that is usually a recipe for disaster. i hope it continues to work for you. again...very nice aros!
[/quote]
Sounds good-Nice diet also....
DE-Thats a pretty touchy subject when discussed....Are you doing ne thign to try and prevent it from getting n e worse....You got your solo or with mates...

Thanks-
I only believe my cohab to be workin-Given the foot print they have to roam around...


----------



## demjor19 (Oct 28, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> very nice silver! i have been raising one for about 10 months now. it was 1.5" when i got it and is now 12.5". cant wait until she reaches the 20" mark.
> 
> how big is your jar? once they reach about 10-12 inches they usually will try to kill all tankmates. for some reason they become extremely aggressive.


Thanks-

Alls I can recommend aith your aro-
Is if it is on feeders-Get it off-Give the aro a nice varied diet.Keep the water in pristine condition-Do your scheduled water changes....And give it plenty of room...And all should contribute to growing up your aro...

My jar is roughly 12 inch-I see no aggression towards the silver or tank mates....(for now n e how)
[/quote]

yeah, that's what ive been doing. the tank gets 2 50% water changes a week and she eats FD krill, market shrimp, pellets, and chopped smelt. lately she has really been packing on the girth and growing. she has very mild DE, but not too bad yet. hopefully it doesnt worsen.

that's really cool that your jar is coexisting w/ you silver. that is usually a recipe for disaster. i hope it continues to work for you. again...very nice aros!
[/quote]
Sounds good-Nice diet also....
DE-Thats a pretty touchy subject when discussed....Are you doing ne thign to try and prevent it from getting n e worse....You got your solo or with mates...

Thanks-
I only believe my cohab to be workin-Given the foot print they have to roam around...
[/quote]

i am not doing anything to prevent it. as you said the topic is so touchy and so many people think it's caused by different things. i am a believer that it is caused by head trauma. anyone who has owned a silver aro knows how skittish they are and how they always are hitting their heads off of stuff. this is just my opinion, but i noticed over the period of when my aro's DE started she was going through a very jumpy stage and was always jumping into the hood. since then she has calmed down considerably (not hitting the glass and hood as often) and the DE has not worsened. are you doing anything to try to prevent yours from getting it?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

demjor19 said:


> very nice silver! i have been raising one for about 10 months now. it was 1.5" when i got it and is now 12.5". cant wait until she reaches the 20" mark.
> 
> how big is your jar? once they reach about 10-12 inches they usually will try to kill all tankmates. for some reason they become extremely aggressive.


Thanks-

Alls I can recommend aith your aro-
Is if it is on feeders-Get it off-Give the aro a nice varied diet.Keep the water in pristine condition-Do your scheduled water changes....And give it plenty of room...And all should contribute to growing up your aro...

My jar is roughly 12 inch-I see no aggression towards the silver or tank mates....(for now n e how)
[/quote]

yeah, that's what ive been doing. the tank gets 2 50% water changes a week and she eats FD krill, market shrimp, pellets, and chopped smelt. lately she has really been packing on the girth and growing. she has very mild DE, but not too bad yet. hopefully it doesnt worsen.

that's really cool that your jar is coexisting w/ you silver. that is usually a recipe for disaster. i hope it continues to work for you. again...very nice aros!
[/quote]
Sounds good-Nice diet also....
DE-Thats a pretty touchy subject when discussed....Are you doing ne thign to try and prevent it from getting n e worse....You got your solo or with mates...

Thanks-
I only believe my cohab to be workin-Given the foot print they have to roam around...
[/quote]

i am not doing anything to prevent it. as you said the topic is so touchy and so many people think it's caused by different things. i am a believer that it is caused by head trauma. anyone who has owned a silver aro knows how skittish they are and how they always are hitting their heads off of stuff. this is just my opinion, but i noticed over the period of when my aro's DE started she was going through a very jumpy stage and was always jumping into the hood. since then she has calmed down considerably (not hitting the glass and hood as often) and the DE has not worsened. are you doing anything to try to prevent yours from getting it?
[/quote]

True that-
I read an article like that over at MFK-Was it yours by chance...Seemed like a logical answer givin the way it was written...

I am not doing nothing to prevent it-
But if I find it starts to happen-
I will try to over turn the circumstances if I can....But until then I believe it will be fine....


----------



## demjor19 (Oct 28, 2007)

[/quote]

True that-
I read an article like that over at MFK-Was it yours by chance...Seemed like a logical answer givin the way it was written...

I am not doing nothing to prevent it-
But if I find it starts to happen-
I will try to over turn the circumstances if I can....But until then I believe it will be fine....
[/quote]

that may have been my thread. i have been in several discussions regarding DE on MFK. we have never come to any solid conclusions, but some good ideas were thrown around. all we can do is hope for the best and keep their living conditions as good as we can. keep me updated on your aro though. i'm curious to see if anything developes. it seems there are not too many silver aros in captivity w/ out DE.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

[quote name='demjor19' date='Dec 17 2007, 12:00 PM' post='2087590']

that may have been my thread. i have been in several discussions regarding DE on MFK. we have never come to any solid conclusions, but some good ideas were thrown around. all we can do is hope for the best and keep their living conditions as good as we can. keep me updated on your aro though. i'm curious to see if anything developes. it seems there are not too many silver aros in captivity w/ out DE.

Has to be the same thread-
Great read I must say too...

Most certainly will keep ya updated on mine-

I had an older aro that was just over the 30 inch mark-
I grew him from a baby in a 125 gal(cruel I know-Not the same case ne more) but it never developed DE either....And nothing was done to prevent it-
Although right before I uthanised it-It started to beat the hell out of itself....But I only let that continue for acouple days-Before I made the decision I did....Makes me kinda wish I would have toughed it outa bit more and seen if it developed....


----------

